
Why is there no upvote or comment option on this front page HN post? - wuliwong
https://imgur.com/NgdiGg1
======
sp332
_Another kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
wuliwong
Thanks and sorry to have you look something up that I could have easily done
myself.

